# Which Rear rack for Niner RLT 9?????



## jwal (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello,

I want to get a rear rack to carry panniers on my RLT 9. I am not sure what rack to use as the niner only uses a one bolt design to the frame and not two. On niners FB page they have pictures of a RLT 9 with a rear rack. I am hoping someone can ID it or push me in the right direction.

These are the niner photos below and not my own. Niner owns all rights to these photos.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd almost guess that that's a completely generic rack, and they just drilled two holes in the center. Or even if that's not the case, you could get any completely generic rack and just drill two holes in it.


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

My new rack from Axiom came with a shiny piece of steel for mounts like this, as have my last three racks. If your local shop doesn't have this piece on hand, and your rack doesn't come with one, I would be happy to send you two for the cost of postage. 
As Newfangled suggests, you might need to drill a few new holes in the rack to make it fit just right.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

You should contact um directly since they have a specific rack in mind to use with that frame. Chris is a nice guy.


----------



## jwal (Aug 10, 2013)

jrm, I did send their customer support an email. I wasn't sure how often they check it as I have never dealt with them.

rustedthrough, I will keep that in mind.

I looked at some racks at REI(not as good as an lbs) that didnt have the pieces I needed. I did consider drilling them out to make them fit. 

I guess I will wait for niners response and go from there.

Thank you for your responses!!


----------



## Rustedthrough (Aug 19, 2014)

If you have a reliable lbs nearby, it would be worth a few minutes to ask them about rack options. Most of the racks you will see mounted will be on bikes with standard mounts, the mechanics will know what other parts are available. Niner might have a fantastic rack, but it is always good to know what a great rack that will fit your bike would cost from another supplier.

Best of luck.


----------



## fitz3641 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey jwal - did you ever find out what rack that is in the pics?


----------



## jwal (Aug 10, 2013)

fitz3641 said:


> Hey jwal - did you ever find out what rack that is in the pics?


Yes I did. Niner said they went with a generic rack from giant. With that I found and purchased this: From there as well do to the free shipping.

Giant - Alloy Rear Rack 26"/27"/700c | Bob's Bicycles | Boise, ID

It did not come with that metal bracket for the frame mount. I got one of those from my local bike shop. I got that and a spare set of hardware for 5 dollars or so.

The rack adds some weight but it functions well. I have only carried a load a few times with it. It seems to do the job. Let me know if i can help at all.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

jwal said:


> jrm, I did send their customer support an email. I wasn't sure how often they check it as I have never dealt with them.
> 
> rustedthrough, I will keep that in mind.
> 
> ...


Was recently looking for a rack for a similar bike and my local REI had a Planet Bike Eco rack that was pre-drilled, but didn't include the strut, upon asking them about getting one they showed me a Axiom road rack they had in the shop that had the correct strut. Actually wound up getting a Salsa Rack Lock post clamp and using a rack I already had.


----------



## fitz3641 (Nov 9, 2011)

jwal said:


> Yes I did. Niner said they went with a generic rack from giant. With that I found and purchased this: From there as well do to the free shipping.
> 
> Giant - Alloy Rear Rack 26"/27"/700c | Bob's Bicycles | Boise, ID
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!


----------

